# 1DX Mark II - User Manual available for download



## J.R. (Mar 13, 2016)

The user manual for the 1DX Mark II is available at canon-europe and can be accessed with the following link - 

http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=manuals&language=EN

562 pages, phew! 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## sanj (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks JR


----------



## midluk (Mar 13, 2016)

They forgot to mention how you enter food mode. 8)
Or it doesn't have food mode, then nobody will buy this and canon is *******!


----------



## GuyF (Mar 13, 2016)

I was wondering when it might become available - well that's my afternoon's reading taken care of.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2016)

midluk said:


> They forgot to mention how you enter food mode. 8)
> Or it doesn't have food mode, then nobody will buy this and canon is *******!


They do not mention it because there is no food mode. So it cannot take food pictures. You need a 1300D for that ;D ;D ;D


----------



## midluk (Mar 13, 2016)

tron said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > They forgot to mention how you enter food mode. 8)
> ...


If I had preordered a 1DX2, I would likely cancel it and get a 1300D instead then. This missing food mode will kill 1DX2 sales for sure. ;D


----------



## GuyF (Mar 13, 2016)

Maybe not the ideal thread to post the question but, what are the practical benefits of having an adjustable shutter release time lag (p440 of manual)? The manual talks about, "...stabilization control is performed to stabilize the shutter-release time lag...". Any scenarios where this adjustment would be noticable?


----------



## MayaTlab (Mar 13, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Maybe not the ideal thread to post the question but, what are the practical benefits of having an adjustable shutter release time lag (p440 of manual)? The manual talks about, "...stabilization control is performed to stabilize the shutter-release time lag...". Any scenarios where this adjustment would be noticable?



I think it offers a trade-off between either a maximally short, but variable shutter lag, vs. a constant shutter lag, regardless of aperture, lens, and other parameters.

I don't know if I could notice a small difference such as this one, but when I used to shoot flamenco shows, I'd routinely trigger the shutter in rhythm with the music. In a way, you could say that I triggered the shutter with a degree of proactivity. In that situation I think a constant shutter lag could possibly be beneficial.

On the other hand, in fully reactive situations, it might be better to have the shortest shutter lag possible.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 13, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Maybe not the ideal thread to post the question but, what are the practical benefits of having an adjustable shutter release time lag (p440 of manual)? The manual talks about, "...stabilization control is performed to stabilize the shutter-release time lag...". Any scenarios where this adjustment would be noticable?



It's all a timing thing. After 10'000's of shots we get used to the shutter lag and can be *very* precise about timing, but to be predictable the camera actually takes longer to take a picture than it needs to in some situations, this is normally due to the fact that is takes x thousandths of a second to close the aperture, if you shoot wide open the release time could be less. 

What this setting does is take away the predictability, or a photographers ability to predict the peak of action, and replace it with potentially faster shutter releases.


----------



## GuyF (Mar 13, 2016)

Maya/Private - Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Mar 13, 2016)

tron said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > They forgot to mention how you enter food mode. 8)
> ...



Actually the 1dx ii will be the best to capture fast-food


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 13, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > midluk said:
> ...


Fast like that?


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! The manual gives you a glimpse of what to expect from the camera. I like some of the improved settings and Look forward to "hearing" the silent shooting mode in action. My 1DX is a little too loud sometimes.
One thing I am disappointed about is the lack of in-camera HDR. Multiple exposure is not as easy. I have tried a friend's 5D III and the HDR mode is actually very good. Specially for interior design photos with dark interiors and bright days.
Also I would have liked more Touch LCD functions like on the consumer cameras.
I don't understand why Canon and other brands remove consumer-like features from the Pro cameras.
I think this will be the best camera Canon has ever done. I love my 1DX and I can't wait for next month!
Maybe the 1DX Mark III will have a bigger touch screen, eye focusing and 36MP.
I preordered it with the CFast bundle! Very excited! ;D


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not the ideal thread to post the question but, what are the practical benefits of having an adjustable shutter release time lag (p440 of manual)? The manual talks about, "...stabilization control is performed to stabilize the shutter-release time lag...". Any scenarios where this adjustment would be noticable?
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong, I believe that this must be 55msec (or somewhere close to that) from the F1 era. I remember my EOS RT having a very short time lag due to the transparent mirror but there was a custom option to increase it!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 13, 2016)

Still no pop-up flash!


----------



## dolina (Mar 13, 2016)

For those curious how many RAWs you can cram into memory cards

_32GB - 1,200 RAWs
_64GB - 2,400 RAWs
128GB - 4,800 RAWs
256GB - 9,600 RAWs

I hope Adorama & BH offers 50% off for CFast cards like what they did for XQD cards.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

GAS. I got GAS.


----------



## CG photography (Mar 13, 2016)

Its great that the user manual is available, and thanks CR for the heads up...

But when will we see some high iso raws available for download????

Seriously, Canon and Nikon are really playing these releases close to the chest.


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 13, 2016)

So lenses like the 500L f/4 with the 2x extender can only use 9 AF points (pages 107 and 110)???? This seems to go against the myriad claims that f/8 could use all 61 AF points. A major let down if true.


----------



## Plinian (Mar 13, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> So lenses like the 500L f/4 with the 2x extender can only use 9 AF points (pages 107 and 110)???? This seems to go against the myriad claims that f/8 could use all 61 AF points. A major let down if true.



My reading indicates that it matters whether the 2x extender is version i/ii or version iii. For the version iii, the key wildlife lenses (400 do ii f/4, 500 f/4, 600 f/4) are all in group F (61 points) at f/8 but for version i/ii, they are in group J (9 points). This is particularly important for the 400 do ii which has relatively little IQ deterioration with the 2x TC (iii), and therefore represents a reasonable alternative to the 500+1.4 or 600+1.4 for extensive hiking or traveling where weight is a critical factor.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 14, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Still no pop-up flash!



That's funny ;D


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 14, 2016)

Plinian said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > So lenses like the 500L f/4 with the 2x extender can only use 9 AF points (pages 107 and 110)???? This seems to go against the myriad claims that f/8 could use all 61 AF points. A major let down if true.
> ...



Thanks, I'm not sure how I missed that. Glad I have the III version, but I suspect those that do not still won't like this.


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 14, 2016)

It's a shame there's no touch shutter function like the 70D has, which of course this is capable of easily. I know we're all pros and use the viewfinder mostly but still, it'd be nice to have for its once in a while usefulness grr


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 14, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Still no pop-up flash!



LED flashlight mounted in a hand cranked Jack in the Box. Problem solved.


----------



## Tugela (Mar 14, 2016)

"I’ve been told that initial stock will be very good and most preorders will be met."

Translation: Preorders fell well below marketing projections and they have lots in the warehouse.


----------



## midluk (Mar 14, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Translation: Preorders fell well below marketing projections and they have lots in the warehouse.


That's obviously caused by the missing food mode. 
Hope this brings us the 5D4 (with food mode of course!) faster.


----------



## SlydeR (Mar 14, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > midluk said:
> ...



By far the funniest quote I've seen here ;D ;D...lol...will start studying the manual...I put in my pre-order last week


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2016)

tpatana said:


> GAS. I got GAS.



Real GAS will come when the first batch shooters start posting their shots on "Anything Shot With the 1DX II"! Especially those killer African wildlife shots from EML! 

Jack


----------



## GuyF (Mar 14, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> Look forward to "hearing" the silent shooting mode in action. My 1DX is a little too loud sometimes.



Here's the best comparison between each 1DX2 shutter mode that I can find. The very small print at the foot of p.563 in the manual suggests you time the silent shutter release with a door slamming. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHK3Ko4EVGI


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2016)

Unsuspecting people will think they're being shot by a terrorist! Great for scare the livin daylights out of you, shots.

Birds will die instantly of a heart attack; football players will take it in stride!

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 15, 2016)

Not sure what to say about the shutter noise, I do use my 5D3 on silent shutter fairly often, it's the only thing making me think "do I or don't I" want it... problem is that shutter could scare off half of what I like to photograph!


----------



## midluk (Mar 15, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Not sure what to say about the shutter noise, I do use my 5D3 on silent shutter fairly often, it's the only thing making me think "do I or don't I" want it... problem is that shutter could scare off half of what I like to photograph!


You could add a speaker and play some music to mask the shutter sound. Or start to shoot near waterfalls.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2016)

More seriously, I wonder why they wouldn't be able to at least give a very quiet single shot given the need. I presume it relates to the basic structure being configured for extreme speed.

Jack


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 15, 2016)

It may sound nicer than the video, it's just a video, might be too close to the mic etc.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 15, 2016)

Good point, may not be as bad as that video makes it sound, I doubt it will kill my joy for the 1DX2.


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 15, 2016)

The various videos showing the continuous bursts sound fine anyway  in theory it should just be one click like those


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2016)

Get over it, 1 Series 'silent' mode is anything but, and never has been.

If you need silent get a 5 series, if you already have a 5 series this is probably the one thing that it does considerably better than the 1 series; and if it is important to you then be prepared to be disappointed.

I am surprised they didn't do a better job this time around given the ever larger number of venues that require less intrusive acoustics, but we need something for them to put in the 1DX MkIII.


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 15, 2016)

I've preordered it but I guess I'll just use my 6D in sensitive environments like a church etc. the 6 has an even smoother shutter than the 5 I believe


----------



## GuyF (Mar 15, 2016)

I guess if you have to be totally unobtrusive then holding a brick like a 1D body doesn't help the issue. "Nothing to see here folks, move along! What, _this_? A camera? Nooooooo, you're mistaken, cough cough...."


Anyway, for all the audio equivalent of pixel peepers out there, I've taken a few measurements directly from the Youtube video. We'll have to assume the distance between 1DX2 and the mic doesn't change. Make of it what you will (I was bored and had the time/equipment to do it.)

(Measurements relative to 0dB and no normalization applied to the audio file.)

First normal shutter actuation peak: -4.7dB
Second normal shutter actuation peak: -5.9dB
Mirror appears to be up for 0.022 seconds before closing.


First silent shutter actuation peak: -6.6dB
Second silent second shutter actuation peak: -4.0dB
Mirror appears to be up for 0.130 seconds before closing.

So the second silent shutter actuation has a peak that is louder than both of the normal actuations. Ummm, someone wanna call Canon and get them to rename "silent" to "occasionally amplified"?

Dear lord, what have I started?


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 15, 2016)

Am I the only one who is baffled by the fact that lower end cameras (1300D) come with wi-fi and we're forced to not only use an add on, we have to pay, what like $500 for it.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> More seriously, I wonder why they wouldn't be able to at least give a very quiet single shot given the need. I presume it relates to the basic structure being configured for extreme speed.
> 
> Jack


Have you tried the mode 2 on the live view mode? It is quieter than the 5D MK III (at least with current 1DX). It is just literally one shot though. Currently, I use it with manual focus.
With DPAF you should be OK on the mark II.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> Am I the only one who is baffled by the fact that lower end cameras (1300D) come with wi-fi and we're forced to not only use an add on, we have to pay, what like $500 for it.



I'm not baffled by it.


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 15, 2016)

If it were internal it'd be free, it should be free externally when spending 6gs on a body. Still, I paid  hehe


----------



## Vern (Mar 15, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Not sure what to say about the shutter noise, I do use my 5D3 on silent shutter fairly often, it's the only thing making me think "do I or don't I" want it... problem is that shutter could scare off half of what I like to photograph!



Oh well, not an upgrade for skittish wildlife photos. If it only had a quiet shutter like to 5DMKIII, it could replace that body due to the other features.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 15, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> Am I the only one who is baffled by the fact that lower end cameras (1300D) come with wi-fi and we're forced to not only use an add on, we have to pay, what like $500 for it.



When one buys an S Class Mercedes the gas price doesn't matter.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 15, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who is baffled by the fact that lower end cameras (1300D) come with wi-fi and we're forced to not only use an add on, we have to pay, what like $500 for it.
> ...



So what you're saying is when someone buys an expensive car (because they can afford to) they should have to purchase an add-on to use what comes stock on a POS car? Great logic.

"Hey, this car has a stereo but you have to purchase this adapter. It's only $500 extra, and oh BTW it has to be plugged in and will protrude from the dashboard. Then and only then will you be able to hear music."

Dumb logic. Next . . .


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2016)

This has been pretty entertaining! ;D

I think my birds have been more frightened by pre-flash than my 1D4 shutter. I will tolerate the shutter sound considering the speed is amazing, no problem. Amazing engineering.

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > IgotGASbadDude said:
> ...



"Are you saying..." Just sounds better rather than making it sound as though you correctly understand what I said when you don't.

My analogy would be more akin to equating gasoline or diesel fuel with batteries. I said nothing close to what you suggest.

"But batteries come with the car." Yup, but you paid for it too. When it goes bad in either you'll buy another.

Extras are called "options". Automobile manufacturers almost always have optional upgrades for stereos and etc. You just have to pay more for them.

We may not like how Canon does it, but there might be other options out there. 

Is there a Nikon that has wifi at the top end? I honestly don't know. I read all the time on this site how good the lens resale value is.

I hope you find what you want. 

I don't think my logic is dumb, but that is just a matter of opinion. I know I'm not and I know you did not suggest that I am. Just the logic I used. That's fair and okay with me. 

I am interested, though, about what you think about an articulated touch screen on a 1DX Mark III? Some of us were hoping for that this time. It might not be your cup of tea. I have no idea. 

There are also lots of us out here that couldn't care less about wifi.

Maybe Canon could put wifi in cameras just like car manufacturers do with alarms. Then we have the option to have it activated after we pay for it if we want it or don't pay if we don't want it. Pay the price, hook the camera to the internet through your computer, and a signal is sent from the manufacturer to activate the wifi. Same for folks who don't want touch screens or automatic food modes.

At any rate I hope you have a nice day. May your donuts be warm from the oven and the coffee hot. 

next.


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 16, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who is baffled by the fact that lower end cameras (1300D) come with wi-fi and we're forced to not only use an add on, we have to pay, what like $500 for it.
> ...



It would matter if they were giving the gas for free with a Volkswagen Golf but not with you S Class


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 16, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



Then how come it is not an extra for a 1300D? Next!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Palm 1980. 
I think the answer to this is that a full magnesium alloy body could also be called a faraday cage, a full plastic body could not. 
It would require a drop in armour protection to add wifi which I guess Canon don't mind with lesser bodies, 7D etc but a 1D series body! Not happening? 

Cheers, Graham. 



plam_1980 said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who is baffled by the fact that lower end cameras (1300D) come with wi-fi and we're forced to not only use an add on, we have to pay, what like $500 for it.
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Palm 1980.
> I think the answer to this is that a full magnesium alloy body could also be called a faraday cage, a full plastic body could not.
> It would require a drop in armour protection to add wifi which I guess Canon don't mind with lesser bodies, 7D etc but a 1D series body! Not happening?
> 
> ...



I know this and it is true, only his comparison with the Mercedes was not appropriate. But thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Palm 1980. 
Sorry, I thought you were the originator of the query about it not being included, re the car analogies, quite a lot of us go there, and more often than not there is no direct comparison with cars and what we end up with is a stretch of the imagination at best. I'm Guilty as charged too. 

Cheers, Graham 



plam_1980 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Palm 1980.
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

plam_1980 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Palm 1980.
> ...



Oh well. Like I said... it was a lighthearted joke from a bygone era. You took it literally and ran with it. The joke can be applied to anything expensive when people who don't own or can't own ruminate over an extra they will never have to worry about. That's me.

I will never be able to afford one of those cameras. I have been out of work for over a year due to health concerns. The analogy is appropriate for my situation. Completely. 

The upside is that I can be happy for those who can and do get to own such a technological wonder. 

If I could own one I certainly wouldn't let the lack of a feature keep me from being happy about having the wear with all to do so. Especially if the feature is not there due to the materials the body is constructed of. 

My 70D is made of plastic. It has the wifi feature, but I have not used. I can't think of a situation where I, personally, would ever use it. I paid for something I didn't want and will never use. Ever. I understand this is the sacrifice I made to have the swivel touch screen I did want. I absolutely love that feature.

If I could have 14 frames a second in an awesome machine like the Canon 1DX with it's tough body and robustness, I'd be on cloud nine.

I hope you get your camera soon. I hope you get to fully enjoy it. I hope the add-on wifi is not too inconvenient.

Have a nice day and a fabulous lunch. I hope my explanation of why I think the analogy is appropriate for my situation has not insulted you in any way. Take care and be safe.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 16, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I will never be able to afford one of those cameras.



Never say never. 

I sold my 1D for $250 (and that was a good price for it), it cost me close to $4,000, my 1DS MkIII's cost well over $4,000 and I would be lucky to get $1,000 for them. There will come a time when the 1DX MkII has as little perceived value.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I will never be able to afford one of those cameras.
> ...



Very true. But with the current 1DX II price for new... never is a very safe bet for me unless I win the lottery.  

Maybe I'll be able to buy the 1DX Mark III when it comes. 

Right now the 5D mark III is plenty good for me and I am far from mastering it. I was very fortunate to have got it this past fall. I'm extremely happy with it. It is an awesome machine.

Since I am just an enthusiast I need to take it all into perspective. Sometimes GAS isn't so wise and one must take his head from beneath the bed linens.

Take care PBD.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 16, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I will never be able to afford one of those cameras. I have been out of work for over a year due to health concerns. The analogy is appropriate for my situation. Completely. The upside is that I can be happy for those who can and do get to own such a technological wonder.



I truly apologize CFB. I feel horrible that I was so blunt. I'm a bit passionate about the subject.

My comment comes from my disdain for the mentality that because I buy the camera I can afford the extras. I scraped together every extra penny of cash to get the 1DX, and even had to trade my favorite lens and flash to complete the deal.

I'm having to do the same thing again to get this new camera--after selling some things and saving I'll barely make the camera body. If they didn't include the cFast card I'd be using only my current Compactflash cards.

I shoot concerts for fun so being able to get the photos quickly to social media would be amazing--but I guess I'll just consider myself fortunate enough to be in a position to get it.

Again, my apologies. I can only hope your situation improves!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I will never be able to afford one of those cameras. I have been out of work for over a year due to health concerns. The analogy is appropriate for my situation. Completely. The upside is that I can be happy for those who can and do get to own such a technological wonder.
> ...



No problem my friend.  I did not mean to imply it to you at all and I hope I've explained my intent well enough. Just the perspective of someone on the outside looking in. 

Everything in my signature took about 4 years to get. I got a huge amout of it in the last two years. I scraped and scraped to do it. It was tough. Now it is time to start enjoying it. 

Take care!


----------



## scyrene (Mar 16, 2016)

I've skimmed through the manual now. Anyone else notice the 120fps HD video option? That's not something I recall anyone mentioning before.

Overall, reading it has just confirmed I REALLY want this camera. I must keep saving...


----------



## zim (Mar 16, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Overall, reading it has just confirmed I REALLY want this camera.



That's exactly why I'm never going to read that manual!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

scyrene said:


> I've skimmed through the manual now. Anyone else notice the 120fps HD video option? That's not something I recall anyone mentioning before.
> 
> Overall, reading it has just confirmed I REALLY want this camera. I must keep saving...



Manual? Is that novel in Spanish?  It is going to be a great camera. Let's see: I could sell the piano, the generator, and my left...


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 19, 2016)

1dx mark ii sample images apparently...

https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/


----------



## John Smith (Mar 20, 2016)

i read through the manual and have noticed that the camera no longer has a CR2025 backup battery. Is this true or just an oversight ( I'd guess someone with the actual device would be able to verify).


----------



## RGF (Mar 20, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not the ideal thread to post the question but, what are the practical benefits of having an adjustable shutter release time lag (p440 of manual)? The manual talks about, "...stabilization control is performed to stabilize the shutter-release time lag...". Any scenarios where this adjustment would be noticable?
> ...



Of course. we all have eye, shutter finger control that is accurate to the 1/1,000 of a second.

I think this was included because they could, not that will have much value for most of us. Occasionally there may be a use to get the absolute shortest time between pressing the shutter and exposure.


----------



## RGF (Mar 20, 2016)

dolina said:


> For those curious how many RAWs you can cram into memory cards
> 
> I hope Adorama & BH offers 50% off for CFast cards like what they did for XQD cards.



That would be Extremely Nice of them (or perhaps Sandisk)


----------



## RGF (Mar 20, 2016)

Tugela said:


> "I’ve been told that initial stock will be very good and most preorders will be met."
> 
> Translation: Preorders fell well below marketing projections and they have lots in the warehouse.



Perhaps they can start shipping a week sooner


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 22, 2016)

Tugela said:


> "I’ve been told that initial stock will be very good and most preorders will be met."
> 
> Translation: Preorders fell well below marketing projections and they have lots in the warehouse.


It doesn't seem that you know much about business if that's your first assumption. Pros and wealthy enthusiasts aren't indecisive buyers, so I'm sure the pre-orders came quickly and swiftly. Plus a company as experienced as Canon can accurately project inventories quite well as seen with their recent bodies and lenses other than the 400 DO II.


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 23, 2016)

As far as the Faraday cage thing. There are modern composites, such as Peak, that are just as strong, but yet allow the transmission of radio.

And even with an alloy body, they would still have to place shielding on some of the high emitting components anyway, with the massive holes in the front, back and top (lens, LCD, and viewfinder).

The only reason why companies stick with alloys is to passive the marketing speak. As far as I understand, Peak is just as machinable, and tough.

Oh well.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 23, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> As far as the Faraday cage thing. There are modern composites, such as Peak, that are just as strong, but yet allow the transmission of radio.
> 
> And even with an alloy body, they would still have to place shielding on some of the high emitting components anyway, with the massive holes in the front, back and top (lens, LCD, and viewfinder).
> 
> ...



Hmm, for one, I'm quite sure the LCD has enough metal to block most of the signal, viewfinder I can't say for sure.

But it's also possible they want to keep the wifi-signal out, especially if there's USB3 traces inside. Those and 2.4GHz wifi don't play well. So now if you change to something more transmissible material, you might kill the wifi because of the USB3.

Including those, it still might be half the reason for marketing purposes to keep the alloy.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 23, 2016)

Wireless in the 70d etc is slow and clunky.
A pro would expect a much faster and more stable wireless connections, hence they are happy to pay for a better wireless dongle for their 1dx2.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> Wireless in the 70d etc is slow and clunky.
> A pro would expect a much faster and more stable wireless connections, hence they are happy to pay for a better wireless dongle for their 1dx2.



Don't know about the 70D but the 6D disappointed me in this regard so that's a fair comment.

Jack


----------

